# Springfield M1A



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I know this is a handgun site. If anyone has a Springfield M1A PM me if you would. I have some question before I buy one. Thanks


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I need to pass the General semi-auto section more often. I found my answer in an early post.


----------

